# Turning Pumpkins



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

After reading Stoney's tutorial on carving foam pumpkins http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/67719-how-carve-3-tone-pumpkin-pattern.html, 
I wanted a way to show off all the pumpkins I was thinking of doing...and came up with this turntable.

Turning Pumpkins :: turningpumpkins.flv video by hunters-moon - Photobucket

Table - cheap $10 table picked up at CVS pharmacy store (suppose to be a beach table to stick on beach umbrella to hold your drinks).
4 big plastic drink glasses - fit tight into cup holders when upside down
1 Xmas deer motor
1 pvc 1/2 inch to 2 inch adapter
spare pvc, screws, metal brackets, and wood

bottom of table -








knock 1/2 to 2'' adapter into bottom of table - rubber mallet works good for this - you want the 1/2'' side sitting at the top of the table when done.


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Mount deer motor in brackets - add some wood for stability










You will notice the screw are sticking out - wasn't permanent - I try to use my motors at christmas for other props. But those screws also didn't come out even running this during halloween week.


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Next, 4 plastic cups held the lower pumpkins in place. Found the cups at the dollar store.










To hold the top pumpkin on, some spare 1/2'' PVC inserted into the adapter, and an old blank cd or DVD holder slide into the pvc pipe.



















The top pumpkin has to have a hole in the bottom large enough to go over the dvd holder. I put the candle on the pvc pipe 
(using a 3-way pvc connector, and a 90 degree piece - you can probably see it in the video if not here)


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

So, then, all I needed were the pumpkins - unfortunately, I found out when carving the top pumpkin with a dremel, I seem to have carpel tunnel as my wrist hurt for quite a few weeks. So I had to improvise - bought the lower pumpkins at Michaels or Walmart (forget which). Removed the electric lights and they fit right over the cups as planned.

Speaking of lights, I lit all the pumpkins with battery operated tea lights. On the lower pumpkins, I just sat the light on top of the upside down cup and slide the pumpkin over it all.

So, you could build this to show off your pumpkin carving skills - one of the other ideas I was going to try was to build a story of the pictures on the pumpkins as it went around - a bat flying in the night sky, a bat coming up to a window of a house, Dracula coming through the window, Dracula standing by his coffin.

Let me know if you have any questions/suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

wow! thats really great! i can thinkof a lot of applications for that!


----------



## KY_haunter (Jun 24, 2009)

Good idea, nice work!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I like it. you know a soldering iron with an exacto blade on it works tons better and you wont hurt your hands. 


P.S. 
Your Corgi is cute too.


----------

